# Smoking ban in Dallas



## SMOKING HANDSOME DUDE (May 24, 2007)

From cigarrights.org

POSSIBLE SMOKING BAN EXTENSION RILES DALLAS SMOKERS

DALLAS, Texas, August 7 - Tobacconists, bar owners and other gathered in Dallas to oppose a not-yet-proposed extension of the Dallas city smoking ban. "We're going to meet this head on," said John Barton, manager of the Up in Smoke cigar shop in Dallas. "What's happening here, this is socialism. This is communism."

A rally against such an extension, which would primarily include bars, but could also curtail smoking in retail tobacco shops, was held on Tuesday, August 5 at the Havana Social Club. "It's a small group of people trying to have their utopia at our expense," said Barton.

Smokeshop owners were joined by the Amusement & Music Operators of Texas, the Americans for Prosperity Foundation and the Greater Dallas Bar & Tavern Coalition in opposing the prospective ordinance. Amusement & Music Operators spokeswoman Kathy Grant said the City Council should protect adult rights to smoke in "adult venues without children present.

"The free market will generate nonsmoking bars if there's a demand. It's unfortunate that the government is trying to take away individual freedom. What are they going to do next? Ban alcohol?"

The city's current ban eliminates smoking in restaurants and workplaces. However, Dallas Mayor Tom Leppert, Mayor Pro Tem Elba Garcia and others are in favor of such an extension, based on the argument that people should not be exposed to secondhand smoke.

According to the Dallas Morning News, City Council member Pauline Medrano - head of the applicable committee - "says she plans to conduct [a hearing] before her committee in late August or early September."

According to the Morning News, both sides showed they are ready for a fight:

"At Tuesday's event, the Amusement & Music Operators of Texas touted the results of a poll of 500 Dallas voters it commissioned that indicate 67 percent favored 'allowing bar owners to set the smoking policy of their establishment, as long as they clearly posted it at the door.' In June, Smoke-Free Dallas released a poll indicating 71 percent of responding Dallas voters favored expanding Dallas' smoking laws to 'all indoor workplaces, including bars.'

"Perhaps not surprisingly, each side on Tuesday questioned the legitimacy and methodology of the other's survey."

Please call your Congressman to say no to this proposal.
http://www.senate.gov/general/contact_information/senators_cfm.cfm


----------



## Smoke 'em All (Aug 17, 2008)

That's exactly why my wife and I don't go to Dallas. We accidentally went in a restaurant thinking we were in Garland, and had to walk out because there was no smoking. I understand people who don't smoke not wanting to be around it, but shouldn't it be the store owner's choice on whether they allow smoking or not? Next thing you know they won't be able to display alcohol behind the bar because it's offensive.


----------



## Oxman (Jun 28, 2008)

Yeah, people need to shred the "smoke-free workplace" argument. Just as someone can choose whether or not to frequent a restaurant/bar/etc that allows smoking, an employee can choose for his or her SELF whether or not to work there.


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

one of the main reasons i stay on my side of 360...although, i fear that fw isn't too many years behind doing expansions themselves.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

These kind of nanny laws are getting out of hand!


----------



## ivanrod007 (Feb 24, 2008)

I was wondering how the Houston people dealt with the smoking ban issue?
Here in Dallas we are having a lot of push from the city council to ban smoking everywhere. Right now the only place exempt is your house or your cigar store. Bars, billiard halls will be smoke free if this passes. 
As a cigar lounge/bar owner I am trying to convince the City council to exempt us as well because we market to cigar smokers and we have a great air filtration system. The council did not know that cigar bars existed or that there is precedent of the law in other cities, they want to put us in a "bar" category but we do not sell 75% alcohol. Any tips on what to do ?


----------



## dartfrog (Sep 20, 2007)

ivanrod007 said:


> I was wondering how the Houston people dealt with the smoking ban issue?
> Here in Dallas we are having a lot of push from the city council to ban smoking everywhere. Right now the only place exempt is your house or your cigar store. Bars, billiard halls will be smoke free if this passes.
> As a cigar lounge/bar owner I am trying to convince the City council to exempt us as well because we market to cigar smokers and we have a great air filtration system. The council did not know that cigar bars existed or that there is precedent of the law in other cities, they want to put us in a "bar" category but we do not sell 75% alcohol. Any tips on what to do ?


Their goal is to protect the children. At least thats what most preach. Adults should be able to make a choice in this free nation (for now) 
Bars, halls etc that are 21 & up are exempt here in Nashville. Even B&M Cigar shops here are 18 & up. 
You all need to get organized and drop a big dollar amount to the City Council on what they will NOT be receiving in tax revenue due to lost bidness. Money Talks!
Maybe CRA can help you guys out.


----------



## cruisin66stang (Jan 5, 2008)

Smoking is allowed in cigar B&M's, but the only bar that I am aware of inside Houston city limits is Downing Street. So I'll go to a B&M or Downing Street. There were some good bars closer to my home that I would frequent, but I have not crossed their threshhold since the ban went into effect. Losing my business won't hurt them but I don't know how many others have found other places to go. Smoking is allowed outdoors, so some bars have set up outside areas with plastic wind breaks. This allows people to go to the bar and still smoke.


----------



## ivanrod007 (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank for all the answers to my question. Dallas passed an ordinance banning smoking in all bars. The exeption is Cigar Bars - so Havana Social Club is exempted and grandfathered. See you around when you come visit Dallas!!


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

They're trying to do to the same thing in Michigan. It's such bull****. I have no idea why people care what others do in their free time.


----------

